# I need a good flexibility video



## Flea (May 30, 2012)

Flexibility is one glaring weakness of mine, and I've been making it a priority. I do a lot of stretching on my own, but sometimes it's good to have some extra instruction to keep me on task.

Can anyone recommend a good DVD? I prefer the slow deliberate movements commonly found in Pilates and yoga, but it doesn't have to be specifically that.

Thanks!


----------



## Lightning Ram (May 30, 2012)

This has been great for me, http://www.elasticsteel.net/Splits_Flexibility_Stretching_Training_Video_p/es-dvd.htm


----------



## Flea (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks interesting!  Do they have something at a beginner level?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 1, 2012)

Flexibility? What's that?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2012)

Ultimate Flexibility DVD by Sang H Kim

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Flexibility-Stretching-Martial-Arts/dp/B000MGBM5Y

Power Yoga - Flexibility by Rodney Yee

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Yoga-Flexibility-Rodney-Yee/dp/B00062DKO0


I have used the Sang H Kim DVD and it is not bad and has different levels, I also hve he book
I have never used the Rodney Yee DVD but I do have other DVDs of his and I tend to like them as well

EDIT
Warning:  - I will say this; Rodney Yee is doing Power Yoga and he can be pretty face paced and I have not seen this video so I have no idea how fast he goed. As for Sang H Kim, I thought it was a done pretty well and at a good pace.


----------



## WCman1976 (Jun 2, 2012)

There is a workout program called Tai Cheng from Beachbody that is good for gaining flexibility.


----------



## Lightning Ram (Oct 6, 2012)

Flea said:


> Looks interesting!  Do they have something at a beginner level?



Paul's (elastic videos) are toward beginner level on up. Geared toward the Martial Artist, with teaching hip rotation warm up, light stretching warm up, using castor oil for warm up and after to keep the soreness out of your muscles after workout. Geared toward the stretching of every muscle, upper and lower body and hips.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 6, 2012)

Don't you know that you can't learn from a video? Haven't you been paying attention to all the anti video threads? Find an instructor...


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 7, 2012)

Lightning Ram said:


> Paul's (elastic videos) are toward beginner level on up. Geared toward the Martial Artist, with teaching hip rotation warm up, light stretching warm up, using castor oil for warm up and after to keep the soreness out of your muscles after workout. Geared toward the stretching of every muscle, upper and lower body and hips.



Please tell me you don't have to drink the castor oil! I for one don't need to be that loose..


----------



## Lightning Ram (Oct 14, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Please tell me you don't have to drink the castor oil! I for one don't need to be that loose..



Yes, and gargling at 3 times will keep your breath fresh.


----------



## MikeBielat (Dec 8, 2012)

Go to YouTube and look up A guy going by elasticsteel. He has a ton of stretching videos on there which are great.


----------



## andreynort (Jan 1, 2013)

here's your good flexibility video http://goo.gl/BXND2 by Pavel Tsatsouline


----------

